# DIY 29 Gallon Aquarium Canopy



## iViziiFy (Jul 10, 2012)

This is a canopy i made for my 29 gallon aquarium. The total cost was about $30 and the DIY lights were $25. If you would like a tutorial on how to make it or just the dimensions let me know.


----------

